# Sharpening with diamond paste



## Alf (26 Jun 2005)

A year and more ago I joked that diamond paste was just about the only sharpening medium I _hadn't_ tried, and now look at me...

Okay folks, the amount of A2 steel I'm sharpening now far outweighs the carbon steel and it's starting to get me down. Not that I can't get an edge with my oilstone, 'cos I can, but it's taking so _long_.  In short, sharpening's becoming a chore again and I don't like it. So I was wondering about this diamond paste/compound stuff. I believe Garrett Hack uses some for a fine polish and some intrepid souls have done some research into using it as reported on WoodCentral, but any _real life_ users out there? Any comments at all? As long as they don't get too technical and start in on 0.25 micron, 'cos that's way over my head. I just want to deal with this ruddy A2 stuff quicker, that's all.

Failing that, I wonder if there's any chance of getting L-V to offer a HCS blade option...? :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (26 Jun 2005)

Hi Alf,

Should LV not offer HC irons, it could be possible that Hock would consider filling in that "need." He probably would make them on request anyway, I just don't know what his price would be. Might be worth an email.

Sorry I couldn't address the diamond paste issue. If I remember correctly, you also don't like using stones that require water? Shaptons require little more than a misting and do work well on A2, albeit still more slowly than good ol' HC steel. Seems like you would only need is a 320 and a 1500 before you went to the oil stones.

btw, I notice on the Shapton website that Frank Klausz now uses them:
http://www.shaptonstones.com/pages/frank.html

Now, aren't _you _glad you didn't have to pay for that :roll:


----------



## Brent (26 Jun 2005)

Hi Alf,
I've been using the water based diamond paste that Joel at "Toolsforworkingwood" sells. I start off my sharpening with Norton waterstones and finish with the paste.

The paste seems to give me a bit more of an edge with A2 than the stones alone. As far as quicker goes, I'd have to say no. I go up thru the stones and then the added steps of the paste to finish, so I'm really taking longer, but the edge is better after the trouble. It might just be me justifying the extra time, but the edge does seem to last a little longer after using the paste. BTW, I use maple as my surface for the diamond paste.

Brent


----------



## Alf (27 Jun 2005)

Thanks, chaps. 

Mike, it'd never occurred to me to ask Ron Hock. Hmm... The Shaptons I don't warm to at all, I'm afraid. Water and expense. Urgh. :wink:

Brent, that's interesting, thanks. The matter of a substrate seems to be one that causes much discussion but I've noticed maple seems popular. Are you just using the higher grades from Joel then? 

As regards using it _after_ stones, I was actually considering trying just paste alone. Hmm, still in a dozen or so minds on this. I could just whack a hollow grind on all the plane blades which'd cut down my honing time I suppose. But I'm sort of curious about it now... :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Brent (27 Jun 2005)

Alf,

Yes I use only the 1/2 and 1/4 micron paste. I use only a pull stroke once I get to the diamond paste. I keep the 1/4 micron plaque handy for quick honing while I'm working.

Brent


----------



## Anonymous (27 Jun 2005)

Alf":3d2sstmn said:


> So I was wondering about this diamond paste/compound stuff. I believe Garrett Hack uses some for a fine polish
> Cheers, Alf



I believe Garrett adds diamond paste to his oilstones. Just something else to try. :lol:


----------



## Wendell (27 Jun 2005)

I've been playing around with diamond paste for sharpening. I bought some water based diamond paste cheap off Ebay ($30 for six different grits). I tried bare MDF as a substrate and it didn't work at all. Right now I am using plastic laminate (formica) on top of the MDF. It seems to work pretty well. I've sharpened all of five blades with it so far but I am happy with the results. I am not completely convinced about the quality of the diamond paste I bought. The highest grit I have (50,00 mesh) doesn't seem to leave as good a finish as the next highest grit (14,000 mesh). My next step is to buy a better substrate and try a different brand of paste in the higher grits. I really want to try cast iron as a substrate but I can't find a good source, ie cheap source. 

Wendell


----------



## Alf (28 Jun 2005)

Sorry, chaps, meant to get back to this earlier. Many thanks for all your thoughts and experiences. 

Roger, Mr Hack's use of the stuff on oilstones may have influenced me in no small measure to try them. Heck, _he_ likes oilstones, _I_ like oilstones. _He_ likes diamond paste, ergo... I hope. [-o< :wink:

Wendell, I briefly contemplated an incredible deal via an Ebay shop, remembered what you wrote, and resisted. 8) I think it's probably wise, if financially painful :roll:

Anyway, I've taken the plunge* on a syringe each of 45, 15 and 0.5 micron paste, based on the grades Joel stocks. Dunno when they'll turn up, but in the meantime I think scouring the workshop for likely substrates is in order. :lol: You just know I'll keep you posted on how it goes... :-#  

Cheers, Alf

*Plunge. Syringe. Gettit? Oh never mind.


----------



## David C (28 Jun 2005)

Alf,

I researched this technique when having difficulty with some powder metallurgy blades.

F & C issue 65 pages 67-70.

The results are incredible but it takes a little extra time. Garrett does indeed add a little paste to his stone or stones, which must be much quicker and easier.

best wishes
David Charlesworth


----------



## Alf (28 Jun 2005)

David, thank you for the issue ref. I'd found your mention of it on WoodCentral while I was researching, thought "excellent", and then discovered it came slap bang in the middle of a non-F&C buying period so I don't have it. ](*,) Hmm, interesting that this taking longer thing is coming up again; there seems to be experience both ways. Curiouser and curiouser...*

Cheers, Alf

*and if anyone can say that, I can :lol:


----------



## Wendell (28 Jun 2005)

David C":2vo7r2pg said:


> Alf,
> 
> I researched this technique when having difficulty with some powder metallurgy blades.
> 
> ...


 
Could you tell us what substrate you used? From my very limited experience , the correct substrate makes a world of difference. When I tried MDF, it just seemed to soak up the diamond paste. I literally couldn't tell any difference between the coarsest grit (360 mesh) and the finest grit (50,000 mesh). 

I am surprised that you found it took a little extra time. For me, it was much faster than Scary Sharp and probably about the same as my Norton water stones. The big advantage over water stones to me was less mess. 

Wendell


----------



## Midnight (28 Jun 2005)

I remember my introduction to honing guides... one of FWW's online video clips.. didn't think mych of the guide (I forget who's it was) but remembered the woman in question was using diamond paste to hone with... a little (goes a long way) squirt on some hard maple IIRC...

ring any bells...??


----------



## Noel (28 Jun 2005)

Mike, that was Aime Ontario Fraser a couple or 3 years ago. A good article on all the various sharpening methods.

Noel


----------



## Midnight (28 Jun 2005)

yupp....... 3 years sounds about right... back in the days when I was young and planeless....


----------



## Jake (29 Jun 2005)

I'm going to sound naive, but what is the advantage over diamond stones?


----------



## Noel (29 Jun 2005)

Jake":et1c80id said:


> I'm going to sound naive, but what is the advantage over diamond stones?


Jake
Although decent Monocrystalline Diamond Stones have their uses such as initial preping the finest diamond stone is only about 6 microns (a micron is roughly 1 millionth of a metre, if I recall) which I think is roughly 3000X grit. Most people prefer honing edges somewhere at or beyond the 6000X to 8000X grit. This is where the diamond paste comes in. With a decent substrate, say maple or similar or leather, glass, MDF etc, final honing can be done using various grits of diamond paste down to 1/2 micron. 
If you're totally anti waterstone honing with paste can be a good and quite inexpensive option. No mess with watery slurry, wide choice of substrate, once finished honing just wipe the blade and leave the paste on the substrate until next time as the diamond particles are suspended in oil and will not dry up, at least not in the short term. Incidentially chromium oxide crayon (1/2 micron) can be used in a similar fashion.
Hope the above makes sense, waaay too tired.

Night

Noel


----------



## Noel (29 Jun 2005)

Just read over previous posts in this thread. Forgot about water based diamond paste. Personally I suspect this would be soak into various substrates such as MDF (as someone mentioned) and leather where as the oil based paste would be more stable and longer lasting???? Looking forward to Alfs' research.

Noel


----------



## David C (29 Jun 2005)

Wendell,

I used MDF which had been soaked in Danish oil (24 hours) and allowed to dry thoroughly. Being impatient I stuck 4 mm MDF to 1/2 quarry tiles with polyurethane glue, before soaking. This meant that it dried in less than the one month recommended.

It was then sanded flat with well worn 240 W & Dry. The theory being that a rogue loose grit would be easily detectible with a fingertip.

Aimee Fraser and others use maple which sounds much easier, as long as it stays flat....

Alf, I'm afraid it is your resistance to waterstones which is causing you this problem. I get a wonderful edge on cryo A2 in about 4 minutes max. as do all my students. The oil stone issue may also explain why Garrett is not quite as keen on A2 as some others........

best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

MDF soaked in Danish Oil?! Ooo, that's a new one on me. Hmm, another thing to try it seems. 

Waterstones. Oh, I've thought about trying them again many a time and oft, but they're so messy. Then there's the whole flattening thing which I have no patience for, the danger of frost in the winter, the whole water on tools issue. Too many prejudices against, I'm afraid. It's not the oilstone that's the problem, it's this flaming A2 steel. I'd happily stick with HCS and be happy, given the choice. 

And before you ask, yes, I'm still living in the cave and it's re-heated Sabre-tooth Tiger for tea again tonight... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jake (29 Jun 2005)

Oh right, I misread Alf's post as meaning she was going to use paste for all the grit sizes, rather than for the honing stage.


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

She is. Well gonna try, anyway. The other advantage, I believe, is that the diamonds stay "fresh" and faster cutting if they're loose in a paste, which is periodically replaced as well, of course. In the stone they bed down quite quickly and become, well, rounded I suppose. I think it may also be a cheaper option, but I'm not sure. I currently use a coarse/fine Duosharp; fine before the oilstone and coarse for back flattening (which, it dawns on me, solves the potential "missing grit" problem. Stoopid me #-o ), but the step from the fine to the oilstone is taking too long, and back flattening has always been too tedious. To be honest I'm really taking a step in the dark on this one, so I'll just have to wait and see. I suppose if the worst comes to the worst there's that Icebear waterstone beginner's set from Axminster... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2005)

Alf":3g0x99hm said:


> MDF soaked in Danish Oil?! Ooo, that's a new one on me. Hmm, another thing to try it seems.
> 
> Waterstones. Oh, I've thought about trying them again many a time and oft, but they're so messy. Then there's the whole flattening thing which I have no patience for, the danger of frost in the winter, the whole water on tools issue. Too many prejudices against, I'm afraid. It's not the oilstone that's the problem, it's this flaming A2 steel. I'd happily stick with HCS and be happy, given the choice.
> 
> ...



And the clan loves its matriarch! :lol: 
Without heat or water in my current shop, waterstones are not practical. I have a beautiful, expensive set of Arkansas stones but they cut too slowly. Brent Beach's version of Scary Sharp works well for me. The 3M micron abrasive sheets will cut A2 very nicely.


----------



## Wendell (29 Jun 2005)

Roger Nixon":128myqet said:


> The 3M micron abrasive sheets will cut A2 very nicely.



Maybe I should have tried the 3M film sheet. I went exploring other sharpening systems when I ran into A2 blades. Regular wet-dry sand paper took a really long time to put a good edge on A2. 

I probably didn't give waterstones a fair chance, but I really don't like the flattening and the mess. I think I am going to stick it out with diamond paste for a while. Since I still consider myself to be a novice sharpener, I look forward to hearing Alf's comments on sharpening with diamond paste.

Wendell


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Wendell":wordof3x said:


> I look forward to hearing Alf's comments on sharpening with diamond paste.


Don't hold your breath. Just heard from the suppliers I ordered from: "Oh the website's all wrong, that's wholesale, not in stock, etc". In short, twice the price and wait for a month. I'm looking elsewhere, but already I'm revising the "may also be cheaper" idea... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (29 Jun 2005)

Alf":3bsgtfzm said:


> (snip)
> Failing that, I wonder if there's any chance of getting L-V to offer a HCS blade option...? :-k
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Hi Alf - 

Could do it tomorrow, if Country of Origin isn't an issue... Blades would most likely be made in Taiwan....

Think you can get past that (and I don't have any problems with it)??

Cheers - 

Rob
(hangin' at civilised board today....where Alf *isn't* seen as a shill.. :shock: )


----------



## MikeW (29 Jun 2005)

Ya know, it all seems such an irrational dislike.

Alf, how about I send you a Shapton 2000 grit stone. It just takes a little misting. Not much fuss. I just use a little misting bottle.

I would think the diamond stone at the lower grit followed by the 2000 Shapton followed by your normal oil stone for final hone would be both quick and meet you needs for A2...

Your diamond stone will do an adequate job of occassional flattening.

Sounds to me like the cost and hassle of the paste is increasing anyway. Then you have the little bits to keep track of. You really should have seperate boards for each of the pastes else you get lower grit contamination...and if you think Shaptons or King waterstones are messy.

Just an offer.


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Dammit, Rob, I've just placed the order now! :roll: ](*,) :lol: Well two orders; one place didn't have one grade. Figure it doesn't matter as the grits are kept separate, plus I get to try two different makes of compound. How's this turning into a review, btw? Anyone care to explain? :-k 

Anyway... 

Well _I_ don't have a problem with Made in Taiwan. Some of my best friends are..., ha-hum, when I say best friends, of course I mean despised tailed demons... 8-[ Just seems to me that I'm not the only neanderthal who still likes carbon steel so it sort of makes sense to offer the option. Not that I'm trying to help you make money in any way, shape or form. :-# 

BTW, I've just looked up "shill": 


> One who poses as a satisfied customer or an enthusiastic gambler to dupe bystanders into participating in a swindle.


I think I'm more accurately described as an enthusiastic customer and a rarely satisfied gambler.... :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (29 Jun 2005)

Rob Lee":vfiaimiw said:


> ...Cheers -
> Rob
> (hangin' at civilised board today....where Alf *isn't* seen as a shill.. :shock: )


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Mike, you're the soul of generosity, and I thank you.  But *No Waterstones!* =; Irrational? Well probably; blame it on an accident of birth. Viz: being female. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (29 Jun 2005)

Alf,

*IF* I win the lottery tonight, I'm going to buy you a week with DC. 

I'm sure a few days of sharpening-on and *regular* flattening-of waterstones will cure your phobia. It's a doddle, not terribly messy and gives fabulous edges on A2.

Try it. What have you got to lose but your prejudice ?


----------



## Midnight (29 Jun 2005)

> Irrational? Well probably; blame it on an accident of birth. Viz: being female.




:-s 

Och.. such a girl....sheeshhhh....


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Good Surname or what ?":20dbexha said:


> *IF* I win the lottery tonight, I'm going to buy you a week with DC.


For a split second there I thought I was going to get a free trip to Washington...

It's not just me; where's Chris when you need him...? Oh well, in lieu:



On Tue Jun 07 said:


> I keep reading all this enthusiastic stuff for waterstones and periodically I do get tempted. I fill the stone pond with clean water, I soak my waterstones, flatten them and then I sharpen my blades and then I wonder why I bothered. It is a messy tiresome business and I get the feeling we've all been had..


So you'd better book for two.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (29 Jun 2005)

Alf":2lscwium said:


> Good Surname or what ?":2lscwium said:
> 
> 
> > *IF* I win the lottery tonight, I'm going to buy you a week with DC.
> ...


Yeah, yeah :lol:. Those are the "old" lower grit waterstones that are messy, have to soak 'em in a pond that gets all stinky over time. Stones can freeze, etc.

Ok. Tell ya what. I'm gonna post a picture of what it looks like to use Shaptons next to my kitchen sink in a while. My wife is home...if she "allows" me to do it there, there can't be much mess. Trust me  ...


----------



## Philly (29 Jun 2005)

Must admit-I read the "action" on that "other forum" with shaking head :evil: 
Some folk really love a fight, whilst offering nothing postive in return. Alf, I enjoy reading your reviews, comments and flippery. Your reviews are personal, insightful and a good read. Lets face it-you have too many planes! Like a plane seller could "buy" you with yet another one...... :roll: 
Keep up the good work-this forum would be a lonely place without you!  
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Ooo, nice avatar there, Philly. Subtle yet unmistakable - very classy. :wink: As for the hoo-hah _elsewhere_, well least said soonest mended.* 

Go on then, Mike; convince me I've just bought the _wrong_ something I can ill-afford and that I should have bought the _other_ something instead... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf 

*Today goes from bad to worse. First I'm persecuted by waterstone evangelists and now I'm sounding like my mother. ](*,)


----------



## MikeW (29 Jun 2005)

Alf":2gsjlbo2 said:


> ...Go on then, Mike; convince me I've just bought the _wrong_ something I can ill-afford and that I should have bought the _other_ something instead... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf
> 
> *Today goes from bad to worse. First I'm persecuted by waterstone evangelists and now I'm sounding like my mother. ](*,)


  I really didn't mean it like that. I'm going to go away a sulk in the corner now


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2005)

Sorry, Mike, I was only kiddin'. Genuinely, I'd be interested to see the difference. Seems like everyone on your side of the Pond's gone crazy about them, but I've not really taken much notice as they're not available over here. And probably because they're waterstones too, of course... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Wendell (29 Jun 2005)

Philly":1ef6z1me said:


> Must admit-I read the "action" on that "other forum" with shaking head :evil:
> Some folk really love a fight, whilst offering nothing postive in return. Alf, I enjoy reading your reviews, comments and flippery. Your reviews are personal, insightful and a good read. Lets face it-you have too many planes! Like a plane seller could "buy" you with yet another one...... :roll:
> Keep up the good work-this forum would be a lonely place without you!
> Cheers
> Philly


 
I thought it was ironic to doubt Alf's integrity. Her review of the new Veritas scrub plane pretty much convinced me that I could live with my ECE wooden scrub plane. So if they some nefarious plan, it back fired, Sorry Rob  Though I am sure you'll get my money for some other tool that I just can't live without. 

Wendell


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2005)

Alf":2v1spk00 said:


> Sorry, Mike, I was only kiddin'. Genuinely, I'd be interested to see the difference. Seems like everyone on your side of the Pond's gone crazy about them, but I've not really taken much notice as they're not available over here. And probably because they're waterstones too, of course... :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Ahem. Everyone on Mike's side of the pond? (Actually, Mike's on a whole other pond) IIRC, I wasn't born a girl, either. Despite all that, I agree with you on the subjects of HCS & waterstones. :lol:


----------



## Alf (30 Jun 2005)

Now, now, Roger; I said "_Seems_ like". [-X D'you know I actually went back and edited that in before I posted because I just knew someone would query it. :lol: Anyway, my 'pologies for that and a difference in geographical approach; let us stand together in our irrationalisms, if such they be.  

Wendell, well that's torn it then. No jointer plane to review now.* #-o

Cheers, Alf

*For the hard of humour, that's a *joke*. At least I hope so...**

** That was another one. Wasn't it George Burns who used to puff on a cigar to indicate he'd told a joke? I can see where he might have felt the need... :-k :lol:


----------



## bugbear (30 Jun 2005)

_Blades would most likely be made in Taiwan_

Quality is a product of process and QC, not country.

I will mention here that Hock's bench plane blades are made in France, which I'm sure made for some "interesting" times, a coupla' years back.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (30 Jun 2005)

The Rutland's catalogue came today. Look what they've newly added to their range.

My timing is exquisite as usual. ](*,) But it'll be no good, right? Cheap Chiwanese stuff and all that. Yeah, that's right. Sigh. :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (30 Jun 2005)

Humor? What's humor? I was never taught _that _in school (actually, I think they tried to beat it outta me).

Hey, Alf. That looks like the same kit Woodcraft sells over here. I've known two people who bought and both, at least intially, reported it worked fine.

Don't know though. I'll try to find them out today.

(Yep, George Burns. George and Gracie. What timing! Ah, old comedies. Don't make 'em like that anymore!)


----------



## Alf (30 Jun 2005)

MikeW":vblm54uq said:


> Hey, Alf. That looks like the same kit Woodcraft sells over here. I've known two people who bought and both, at least intially, reported it worked fine.


Mike, you're doing it _again_! :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Wendell (30 Jun 2005)

Interesting looking kit. I assume that since they provide "lapping fluid" that the pastes must be oil based. I wonder if the oil based paste works better on MDF maybe it doesn't soak in as much. 

Wendell


----------



## MikeW (30 Jun 2005)

Alf":286d5cqp said:


> MikeW":286d5cqp said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Alf. That looks like the same kit Woodcraft sells over here. I've known two people who bought and both, at least intially, reported it worked fine.
> ...


 :twisted: (rubbing hands in glee) "It's all part of my evil plan to confound and confuse." :twisted: 

MikeW, who is now going back to doing cad work today--talk about evil!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2005)

Alf":2rhzldtd said:


> Now, now, Roger; I said "_Seems_ like". [-X D'you know I actually went back and edited that in before I posted because I just knew someone would query it. :lol: Anyway, my 'pologies for that and a difference in geographical approach; let us stand together in our irrationalisms, if such they be.
> 
> Wendell, well that's torn it then. No jointer plane to review now.* #-o
> 
> ...



My apologies, Alf.  I was trying to be humorous (Brit spelling since I'm in apology mode :lol: ) as well. I thought the smiley would convey that. I took no offense and I sure didn't mean to give any. I just meant to say that I share many of your preferences so they don't seem to be geographical or gender specific.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2005)

bugbear":37kffi21 said:


> _Blades would most likely be made in Taiwan_
> 
> Quality is a product of process and QC, not country.
> BugBear



I agree. I would be more intested in the quality of the steel and heat treatment.


----------



## Ed451 (1 Jul 2005)

I wonder how much faster the .5 micron diamond paste cuts vs. the green compound that Lee Valley sells which is also .5 micron? I really like the polish the green compound puts on my blades.

Ed :?:


----------



## Alf (1 Jul 2005)

Oh dear, I seem doomed to be at cross-purposes with everyone at the moment. Roger, I was kidding too. #-o 

Well part 1 of the diamond compound has arrived. And with the idiosyncratic approach that is me when I go shopping, that means I have coarsest - 45 micron - and the finest - 0.25 micron, and nothing in between. Inexplicably that's what I ordered and I'm sure I'd decided on 0.5. :-s I dread to think what I've gone and ordered from the other place now - 90 and 0.1?! #-o (I checked - 6 and 14. There may be hope for me yet...) 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (1 Jul 2005)

Alf":17ujzv6k said:


> Oh dear, I seem doomed to be at cross-purposes with everyone at the moment. Roger, I was kidding too. #-o


Alf,

See what happens when you DON'T use waterstones ! Life could be so easy.... just come over to the dark side. 8)


----------



## Alf (1 Jul 2005)

LOL, Phil. :lol: I take it you didn't win, btw? :-s

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (1 Jul 2005)

Alf,

No I didn't win but there's always Saturday. You're still top of my non-family gift list.

Come on in the water's lovely. Just try it once more. You know you can go back whenever you want... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2005)

Alf":1peor2tb said:


> Waterstones. Oh, I've thought about trying them again many a time and oft, but they're so messy.



I have used 'em for about 5 years and don't find them particualrly messy. What little mess there is after a sharpening session, I simply wipe up with a sheet of kitchen towel



Alf":1peor2tb said:


> Then there's the whole flattening thing which I have no patience for,



You jest!! 15 seconds maximum on a piece of 120 grit sandpaper on a flat surface!!!! I have used MDF, kitchen worktop and a surface plate at various times and all worked fine. I attach the sandpaper using that 3M spray mount adhesive



Alf":1peor2tb said:


> the danger of frost in the winter,



WHAT????? Sorry Alf, but this takes the biscuit :roll: :roll: I take my 240 or 1000 grit stones and soak for 10 minutes before use - as recommended by the manufacturer and many authors. 
I NEVER soak my 6000 grit as you only need to spray it with a mist of water. 

After sharpening, I dry on kitchen towel and store in a drawer in the garage



Alf":1peor2tb said:


> it's this flaming A2 steel. I'd happily stick with HCS and be happy, given the choice.



I sharpen A2 blades (all of my 'users' have A2 blades) in a couple of minutes without fuss or problem

you need some decent waterstones and forget about this soaking for all eternity lark. I got mine from Dieter Schmidt about 5 years ago and still use those same ones today


----------



## MikeW (2 Jul 2005)

Tony":k93uxtz2 said:


> Snip snip...you need some decent waterstones and forget about this soaking for all eternity lark. I got mine from Dieter Schmidt about 5 years ago and still use those same ones today


_*If *_and when Alf ever wants to go down the Shapton road I happen to know someone that, _for Alf only _, would be able to get them for a one time buy of 45% off, shipped from Shapton directly.

Please note...this in no way is to be interpreted as goading Alf into something she does not want to do (at this time ).

But the offer will probably stand for a time.

MikeW
Very happy using the colored mud :lol:


----------



## Alf (2 Jul 2005)

Tony, I _don't_ need some decent waterstones. I don't need _any_ waterstones _at all_. I don't like them. It's right up there with your irrational bias against bevel-up planes... 

Mike, it's no use appealing to my frugal nature, you sly fellow. [-X :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Jul 2005)

Alf":21nllx0b said:


> It's not just me; where's Chris when you need him...?



A thousand apologies dear lady - I took a week off to visit cousins in sunny Scotland. I'm actually rather glad I wasn't here feeling compelled to contribute to this thread, I reckon arguments about sharpening are even more of a thicket than dado heads :lol: and sitting in the sun on the Royal Mile with a cool beer beats both any time!


----------



## Alf (3 Jul 2005)

waterhead37":17njvttk said:


> I took a week off to visit cousins in sunny Scotland.


Some people have no consideration. :roll: :lol:


----------

